# Costa Rica - any recs?



## FishingAddict (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello all-

Going to Costa Rica with the family soon- February time frame. 

Would like to get the sail and rooster fish off the bucket list if possible. If I understand correctly, the pacific coast is the place to be for that. 

Any charter recs for that?

Any other guidance to go to CR other than fishing also appreciated!


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 12, 2017)

North Pacific Tours out of Playa Del Coco. NW coast of CR. $600 for a full day and they are super professional. No bull cheese and they put you on fish. 












My daughter caught the biggest Mahi that I have ever had on a boat.

http://www.northpacifictours.com/


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 13, 2017)

Beautiful country with very friendly people. How long will you be there? There are many "Must do" things.


----------



## Cmcharles (Nov 13, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Cmcharles (Nov 13, 2017)

Where are you planning on staying? Quepos has some great fishing and Manuel Antonio park is pretty cool. I’d look up Double Nickel charters in that area if you want first class. If your on a tighter budget give John at Queposfishadventure.com a look.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2017)

Gonna be there a week.

No set location yet. I hear the Osa region is very good for wildlife, so I'm thinking that might be an option. 

Not super interested in staying on some beachy resorty thing- I don't have to go to CR for that.


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 15, 2017)

We've had some awesome days out of the Coco/Ocotal areas. The airport in Liberia is just a short ride.
 Wahoo,tuna, grouper, snapper from 5-10 minutes off the beach on up to Witches Rock. Even a striped marlin 300-350 yds off the beach. Marlin,sails and mahi just south and about a 20-30 min ride offshore. There are several restaurants in the area that will cook your catch with sides for a very reasonable price. A couple have dining areas poolside so you can swim and relax while you wait.(Designate a bag-watcher however, or take your money swimming with you! And don't leave expensive tennis shoes etc unattended. It's a very beautiful, safe place but upscale items are seen as opportunities.)
Diamante eco park and ziplines are there for the family as well as nice beach areas they can enjoy if they don't fish. The proximity to the coastline while fishing makes the boat ride itself worthwhile as a sightseeing trip, and snorkeling is great. Dive trips are available also.
 Just a couple hour drive gets you to the Arenal volcanoes for more sightseeing, overnight or as a day trip. It's not that great a distance, but the roads.....
 If there is a local rodeo, go see it. It's not the NFR but I promise its entertaining. The local sport is running across the arena while someone is riding a bull. Hilarious mayhem.
It's been a couple years since I've been, this is making me think I should find my passport.


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 15, 2017)

Just googled the Osa region. That looks pretty cool also. May have to get down that way for a while next time.


----------



## mastercaster (Nov 17, 2017)

Roy's Zancudo lodge.
Incredible fishing and hospitalily. Fished 3.5 days. Caught many sails.  landed 13 in a 5 hr span. Caught 2 big rooster fish, and a giant cubera snapper.  was there the 3rd week in march.  I wouldn't go anywhere else, it was that good.


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 20, 2017)

I go to Los Suenos every year to fish, February is one of the best months for billfishing. I stay at a friend's so never had to look for accommodations but there are places at Los Suenos. Keep in mind that prostitution is huge there so if you go into Jaco they will be all over you, the casino is overrun with them.


----------



## FishEd927 (Dec 20, 2017)

I fished with jackpot sport fishing out of quepos. Benn Gilmore and his crew was great and I had a blast catching a nice sail and 5 yellowfin. Price was very affordable. I can give you his contact info if your interested.


----------



## Jim Lee (Jan 3, 2018)

I will be there In February this year. We will be fishing with JP fishing. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 3, 2018)

Los Suenos is always reliable.


----------



## Jim Lee (Feb 15, 2018)

Just back. I had never caught a billfish and caught a 200# blue marlin then a 100# sailfish 15 minutes later! A great day!


----------

